# USA turnout



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

What kind of switching does everyone use? I have a 100% failure rate with USA turnouts.







Given a few months, the electromagnets used to power the switch rust and freeze. I have LGB switches which work fine, even over several New England winters. But they are hard to find in this neck of the woods. As I am about to add some new track, I'm looking for advice.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

failure rate with switch machines you mean?? I gave up and went all manuel.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Manual or air. I have air units that have been outside for five years now with no air motor failure.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have five of USA's on my layout and the first thing I did was remove the
switch motor and put on manual ground throws before they even went on the
layout.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Air operated. Basically no maintenance.

Even people with LGB (probably the most reliable) usually open them up and remove the bugs once a year.


----------

